# Anyone for "Red Wine"?



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I know that I have not updated these little guys, so for anyone you would like to watch them grow with us, here is their one week old pix, they will be 2 weeks on Monday so after their little eyes open, then I will update their pix again. 
I have also set of a puppy web cam if you would like to watch them in real time Here is the link to that

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese-newest-litter

I also will chat with you through out the day, but mainly I do a chat in the evening around 6:00:blabla:

Thank you for letting share and brag about my babies

Now on with the pictures

First is our little guy "Malbec"


















Then we have our sweet "Shiraz"









And little "Merlot"









And here is a face shot of the three of them together


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Too cute for words.............I love puppies............


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

OH MY! They are beautiful!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What beautiful furbabies, I love them all. Thank you for posting new pictures. Can't wait to watch them grow.:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute! Loved watching live. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you guys, I think these guys are pretty special too They have already doubled in size from when they were born, they are very FAT pudgy babies
I am over in the chat right now and watching them so feel free to come talk with me:kev:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Red wine and puppies! Two of my favorite things!! 

They are adorable, Heather. I loved seeing them snoozing on your webcam. Thank you for that!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I'll take all three of them. GORGEOUS and soooo cute.*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So cute and I love the theme!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

They are beautiful


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I can see it now, we're all going to turn into lushes getting drunk on their cuteness! lol  :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh they're beautiful! Do you expect them to stay that color or change to ?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Heather, they are adorable! I can't wait for their eyes to open, and I love that you are putting them on the web cam.
Gina


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Ahh...they are so precious. Little Merlot needs to come live with me. :biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I call Sweet Shiraz!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful puppies. What a cute theme.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather, do you really 3 Reds in one litter? Is Shiraz a really deep red? Oh my red wine normally gives me a headache...but I bet one of these fine vintages would be a cure. I am a little tipsy...these pups are potent. Congrats. They are perfect.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

So sweet, I love their colouring!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Heather, do you really 3 Reds in one litter? Is Shiraz a really deep red?


Missy,
With Havanese you never know Shiraz has like five different colors going so i am not sure what she will be. She has the obvious of black, white, tan and she has a lot of red showing through, but now I am also noticing some silvering to. I think it will be very interesting to see how she will turn out=)

The other two are very red, but Malbec is Showing to be a little lighter underneath his top coat, and Merlot is very dark all the way to the roots.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am watching this litter with great interest Heather... you know everyone including me wants my next to be red but I love the silver sables too. (please tell me they are all spoken for) Any girls? LOL.

Are these Oskarka's pups? I just tuned into the webcam...she looks so peaceful nursing her little reds.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, as of right now all of these pups are already spoken for I guess I should have mentioned that in my earlier post:suspicious:, and yes these are Oskarka's babies


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They look like little toys, just beautiful!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooh Pretty puppies!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

This is one of the prettiest litters I've ever seen-wow!!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww thank you Beth:redface:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh they are so adorable.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Got to love those "Reds"  thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow. They are beautiful! But I just love Shiraz. Those colors fascinate me!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone and I am glad that you are enjoying the live cam It's a lot of fun sharing these guys and talking with many different people. If you do come to watch, please let me know you are there


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahhh, red wine and puppies, what an awesome combination!!!!
The babies are just gorgeous and I love the web cam.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I am addicted to your webcam. My goodness such sweetness


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my Heather, they are absolutely gorgeous. I am so glad you shared.

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww the babies were having dreams... they are all so sweet.

Heather, does Malbec really have a dark snout and dark paws...oh every Hav owners fantasy no beard stains or paw stains.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are the "Red Wine's" two week up dated pix. Their eyes are open now and they are starting to get more personality of their own. Enjoy and the puppies Live Cam is still up if you are wanting to view them http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-...-newest-litter

"Malbec"


















"Shiraz"


















"Merlot"


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They're beautiful and growing up so fast!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Heather they are beautiful and I love the wine theme!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Merlot reminds me so much of Heidi as a puppy-can't wait to see their colors change!
They are just adorable, congrats!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My DH loves wine, maybe I could tell him I ordered "red wine" and he wouldn't notice until it was too late! Reds are his favorite...


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh my. So sweet. I loved the video where one pup was eating up a storm, one was licking her and one snoozin'. Couldn't be cuter.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh--- I am in love with all of them... Malbec would make jump over and under hoops to take him home (and he isn't even a girl) and Shiraz, what a beauty... is Shiraz a girl? And Merlot is gorgeous too... This is truly the most amazing litter Heather. Who is the Father? I can't wait to see how they grow. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone!
Ann are you sure your husband wouldn't notice the change in his "Red Wine"? :laugh:

Hedy-thanks I love it too, however I wish I had gotten them recorded earlier that day as all three were on moms tummy (as she was laying on her back again) and they were just nursing away. Someone had commented how they looked like the mole game where you whack the mole, cause the way their heads were bobbing up and down at different times.

Missy-Malbec is the only boy, Shiraz and Merlot are the girls
The Father is CH. Liveoak's Rock Your World "Rocky" here is a picture of him again


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, they are so gorgeous! I love Shiraz


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's beautiful too Heather, no wonder the puppies are so lovely!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Awwwww....why do puppies have to be so DARN cute?!?? Love the live webstream...I could watch all day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is that clip of what you were talking about Heather, the pups eating on mom's belly: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1658154 How adorable!!

Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous puppies! Oh my. I'm in love!!! The sire is stunning! Is he a tri-color brindle or pied, Heather?
Ann, I love the way you think! lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

The puppies are just gorgeous, I want them all.  Oh and the father is just stunning, I can't wait to see the color changes. I also love watching them on the camera, thanks for that.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Marj- thanks for posting the link, though that is not the same as what they were doing before that, all three of them were just going to town nursing and it was quite the sight to see. This on was later in the day and I thought that they might do it again so I recorded it.

Julia & ann- thank you, and I hope you are enjoying the live cam They will be off the air for a few hours as I have to leave for a photo shoot.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been watching them a bit, too, but haven't taken the time to figure out how to register to leave a note for you. But, what a fun site!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH they are so sweet. I just love the web cam. I'm getting nothing done here. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Do the puppies have teeth when they're born? I've never seen a newborn so I don't know. They are just little dolls.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhh geeesh here comes the IWAP again! I have been so good too.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The babies are 3 weeks old already. I took some new pictures of the little ones but this time it was a bit more of a challenge as the are really moving around now.
in the last week their eyes opened all the way and they now can hear us, so we also get to hear their cute little puppy barks and puppy growls.

So here are the babies.

Melbec


















Marlot


















And Shiraz


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They are by far the cutest litter I have ever seen. Thanks goodness they are all spoken for or I would have MHS way too bad.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have to say I am partial to Melbec. Sooo similar to Evye when she was a wee little pupster.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Cuter by the day  They all look so dreamy


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

These sweet puppies have the most amazing coloring. Each one gorgeous and unique. What a treat.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're all beautiful. I love Shiraz's colors. I hope we'll get to see what she looks like when she's full grown.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm in love with all 3 of them!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am in love!!!! I already told Heather this in a pm...but thought I would share again.... It is all her fault I am experiencing IWAP pangs again...I was doing really, really good on my 12 step program.... happy as a clam with my two boys...and then she has to go and post the Red Wine Litter (with a web cam to boot,) and then seeing the parents and knowing that Heather does everything right that a breeder is supposed to do>>>>IWAP!!!!!Thank heavens these babes are spoken for or I may not act rationally. I love all three but Malbec and Shiraz take my breath away...they are my fantasy havs.... today my heart strings are pulling me towards Shiraz....last week it was Malbec. 

What beauties Heather!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments on our babies, we are in love with them just as much.
Missy you crack me upound: Just think of it as feeding your MHS instead of your IWAP I am glad that you are enjoying the web cam too. Though today it may be down as I was having troubles all day yesterday with my computer, and today when I went to start it up it is telling me that I have an windows explorer error, so the only thing I can do is get online, but I can't even get the web cam up, so I will be spending the day crashing my computer yet once again. I really hate these things
So I will let everyone know when it is all back up and running again


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> Thank you everyone for the nice comments on our babies, we are in love with them just as much.
> Missy you crack me upound: Just think of it as feeding your MHS instead of your IWAP I am glad that you are enjoying the web cam too. Though today it may be down as I was having troubles all day yesterday with my computer, and today when I went to start it up it is telling me that I have an windows explorer error, so the only thing I can do is get online, but I can't even get the web cam up, so I will be spending the day crashing my computer yet once again. I really hate these things
> So I will let everyone know when it is all back up and running again


Well that explains it. I hope it is up soon I'm having withdrawal here. LOL


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Well that explains it. I hope it is up soon I'm having withdrawal here. LOL


Luna, I am sorry for your withdrawals, maybe you should seek some :help::laugh: JK!

Alright I have not crashed the computer yet, but I was able to get them back online for a bit. I have to run and get some parts, so I will leave them up until I get back, then sorry I will have to take them off again as that is when the computer will be having surgery. so to speak.

So enjoy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

How did I miss this thread????
Heather, they are adorable! Congratulations. Their colors are just beautiful.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope the surgery goes well and the patient recovers with its web cam working better than ever. LOL


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> I hope the surgery goes well and the patient recovers with its web cam working better than ever. LOL


:laugh: You are too funny ound:
We are now back up and running so I look forward to seeing you guys soon
I don't remember if I said it before, but the puppies have now moved into their new play area. already the babies have found the toys very intriguing. I have captured a few still pix of them playing with their new toys.

I will try to up load the pictures later, but now I have to go and finish putting the rest of my stuff into my computer, but I did want to let you know that we are back up and running now on the web cam

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese-newest-litter


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful havanese puppies. Truly, if they weren't spoken for little man Malbec would be mine. Congratulations!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> :
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese-newest-litter


How darling. You're making me want to breed again and I swore I was taking a 2 year break!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the COLORS! I wanna pup! And, I am glad they are taken. We can't drive to all the way to Calif! Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......

Do you have a sister breeder on the East Coast?????


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG. Merlot trying to walk is just precious!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

There are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What pretty heads! I am really enjoying the colors on your babies, Heather. Beautiful! Awwww.. mommy's giving them a bath and they are stumbling all over the place. CUTE !


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are always sleeping when I check in. But, the videos of trying to walk and play are darling! Awwww! How precious!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Thank you. I'm feeding my addiction. LOL They are so adorable and funny. I just love the wabbly little babies.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The "Red Wines" are now 4 weeks old, they are starting to play even more now, and they have experienced their first meal They are now learning what the litter box is for too

Here are there 4 week pixhoto:

Malbec


















Shiraz


















Merlot


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are to die for, Heather!! I love them all, but Shiraz has stole my heart. It looks like he might be silvering... true?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

They're getting fuzzier  Love seeing the new pics


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> They are to die for, Heather!! I love them all, but Shiraz has stole my heart. It looks like he might be silvering... true?


Shiraz is a hard one to say what she will be. there is some silvering underneath, along with her tan, red and white:laugh: So whatever color she will be is anyone's guess.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here were some snapshots that I took of the puppies yesterday

Merlot and Shiraz the two sisters sleeping together









This one is one of my favorites I call it "A Mothers Love"









And then bratty sis Shiraz telling her brother to wake up and play


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so sweet.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh they just get cuter and cuter. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think my heart just swelled. Thank you!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sigh....beautiful little pups!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Malbec for me this week. Sigh. IWAP.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow the babies are now 5 weeks old. How the time keeps flying by.

Here they are getting fuzzier

Malbec "Cache's Red Summer Romance"


















Shiraz "Cache's Passionately Red"


















Merlot "Cache's Red Reflection"


















And a picture of the three of them together


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

The Easter Bunny was early for 2010!  Great pics as always. I love how Shiraz's skeptical look lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They just keep getting cuter and cuter, love the pics!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh Heather, they are just all so beautiful...what a wonderful litter! I can't decided which one I like best because they are all wonderful! OMG...I hear them calling my name...I so wish I lived in Nevada!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhhhh this week I am back to Shiraz!!! she's giving me the eye sighhhh IWAP.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm driving from Washington to Idaho in a few weeks...maybe Tucker and I could just swing a bit further south "on the way" and pick one up before Heather noticed... Hmmm, but, which one?! Still think I'm stuck on Shiraz! 

Beautiful litter!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Heather, they are SOOO cute.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gosh, they are all so beautiful. I love this litter.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

So cute! :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They are beautiful. Are any of them going to forum homes? I do hope we get to watch them grow up.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH I hope they go to forum homes so we can continue to watch them grow. So sweet. I see they are getting much more active too. Thank you so much for the webcam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWASP!!!! (s is for Shiraz)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your comments on this litter, I am so in love with them as well. They are getting very active now and they are at that fun stage It is fun to watch them as they learn how to interact with each other and start to play. They paw at each other barking and their little puppy growls So cute



Sheri said:


> I'm driving from Washington to Idaho in a few weeks...maybe Tucker and I could just swing a bit further south "on the way" and pick one up before Heather noticed... Hmmm, but, which one?! Still think I'm stuck on Shiraz!
> 
> Beautiful litter!!!


Hey Sheri you are more than welcome to come over, however you will be searched before you will be allowed to leave:eyebrows: need to make sure that none of the babies fell into your purse or anything



Mraymo said:


> They are beautiful. Are any of them going to forum homes? I do hope we get to watch them grow up.


Mraymo-Thank you. right now we will be keeping one for sure and one of them will be going to a forum member though she doesn't post much.



Missy said:


> IWASP!!!! (s is for Shiraz)


Missy- you make me laugh:laugh:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Also today is the first day that my kids are home from camp, so they were very helpful with some puppy socialization:biggrin1: we had them out in the livingroom and they played with the puppies so that I could get some pix, so I wanted to share them with you.

We will start with Malbec


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And here is Sweet Shiraz


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And Miss Merlot

The Stare down



























Give Five









See I can sit up too


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just catching up. What a stunning litter Heather! They just get cuter and cuter!!


----------



## kristineB (Apr 9, 2009)

oh my! They are so adorable!!! Sqeeee! Thier "puppiness" totally comes through in those photos... I love the high five picture especially!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting. I just love this litter Shiraz is calling my name.....Mommy!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

heather i'm sitting here sipping a glass of shiraz...i think it's a sign. P.S. It is now officially my birthday...so...i bet you're feeling generous.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> and one of them will be going to a forum member though she doesn't post much.


Drat. I guess that can't be me then.

Today I may be back to Malbec. Have you ever seen a Neezer with dark markings in all the right places to hide dirt? paws, mouth, eyes? But sweet Shiraz still has me heart a flutter.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

4 words: I W A P !!!!! :becky:


*they are really cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather, I was just looking at the puppy cam...do you have another litter? or am I confused?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, we do have another litter, I just haven't posted them yet:redface:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww Amy, that is one of the best wines, Happy Birthday, hope your day is a good one


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Drat. I guess that can't be me then.
> 
> Today I may be back to Malbec. Have you ever seen a Neezer with dark markings in all the right places to hide dirt? paws, mouth, eyes? But sweet Shiraz still has me heart a flutter.


Missy- you crack me up:laugh:ound:
Malbec does have the nice dark markings right now, but I don't think he will hold it. But I guess we will find out.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Yes, we do have another litter, I just haven't posted them yet:redface:


I'm available to come take photos!
PS- I can bring my large camera bag :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I'm available to come take photos!
> PS- I can bring my large camera bag :biggrin1:


Sally-:nono: I love for the camera help, but I think just your smaller camera bag will work fine and you would be subject to a search before you left:wink:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

OK Heather
Oliver,Comet and I are moving in! See you soon ound:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ound: hey come on over, I could always use a little extra kennel help :laugh:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I think Miss Merlot is actually mine and she just ended up at the wrong house.
They are all gorgeous but she stole my heart and Murphy Moe would love a baby sister and actually Merlot and Murphy sound awesome together. Have I convinced you yet?

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

murphymoesmamma said:


> I think Miss Merlot is actually mine and she just ended up at the wrong house.


Really, you think so? I don't know I actually thought she was in the right house



> They are all gorgeous but she stole my heart and *Murphy Moe would love a baby sister* and actually Merlot and Murphy sound awesome together. Have I convinced you yet?
> 
> Holly & Murphy Moe


Has MHS set in? Then maybe it is time that Murphy Moe have a little sis

But I am not quite sure that you have fully convinced me:blabla: :laugh:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

MHS set in about 6 months into Murphy. I want another puppy badly but not until I sell my business. That is unless you come to your senses about Merlot being at the wrong house! :evil:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I am updating these guys tonight as I am going to be very busy tomorrow They are now 6 weeks old, and they are getting to be quite active. I have taken several pictures, but here are just a few of them.
You will see their first attempt at stacking and followed by a couple of fun ones as they were running around our Family room.
Sorry a couple of them are hard to see as my son was also taking pix he is learning

Malbec













































Shiraz


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And Merlot


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my! They get more beautiful each week! Doesn't seem possible! How are you every going to be able to let any of them go?!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Oh, my! They get more beautiful each week!


Oh do I agree with that!! They are all BEAUTIFUL. I hope these dolls go to people on the forum so we can watch them grow!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're the most beautiful puppies I've ever seen! All of you breeders with children in the house are teaching such a great lesson to your kids, watching them grow from birth is such a great experience!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

They get cuter each day! IWAP!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Heather... Now I want them all!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok here we are... our Red Wine is aging just fine They are now 7 weeks old, they are getting very active now and noisy:laugh: we are having a ball with as the kids take them out each night and they run all over our family room. It is quite fun to watch, I will try to get some video of them here with in the next week so that you too can watch the fun.
I have quite a few pix for this week, so I hope you don't mind

Malbec First:

His second attempt at stacking, and doing much better









Then he was on the move









He found a fun toy









Then he rolled and played with it



























He was not about to give up his toy either!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Now Sweet Shiraz, who is not always so sweet. She is learning from her cousin BG

Here is her second attempt at stacking and she too is doing very well









Then she found the same toy to be just as fun



























but this is all we got at the moment as she wanted back in her play yard to eat


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh, the are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And now our Merlot

Here is her second attempt at stacking as well
she still needs a little more practice, but it won't take her long










And this has become a very popular toy for these guys


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh !!! They are just soooo cute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love all the photos!! It is so much fun to see those little babies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my all this red wine has me flushed!!! they are gorgeous Heather.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

O.H. M.Y. GOSH!!!! I am now a huge fan of red wine! I just can't decide on my favorite.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather,

Did I mention that I think Merlot belongs with me? Seriously your red wine litter is the most beautiful and colorful litter ever! If I would have the talent to show dogs I would beg you to let me buy that beautiful little Merlot!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Their colors are so beautiful!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Incredible litter.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

They are adorable! 
So who is staying at Cache?!
And who is coming to live with me?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

These puppies just get better and better looking!!!! I am in love with all three!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww thank you everyone, you are all so kind in your words about our babies.
They are so much fun, and they are doing so good with their training too. Today with their bath they just stood there and looked like the were really enjoying the warm water on them, however they still are not as excited about the dryer yet
I also for got to mention that as of right now I still have them up on the web cam so if you would like to go see them live please stop by and do so http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cache-havanese-newest-litter


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Heather,
> 
> *Did I mention that I think Merlot belongs with me*? Seriously your red wine litter is the most beautiful and colorful litter ever! If I would have the talent to show dogs I would beg you to let me buy that beautiful little Merlot!


I think you must be mistaken Merlot is right where she belongs:wink::laugh:

Thank you though for you comments and if you ever take up showing let me know:wink:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> They are adorable!
> So who is staying at Cache?!
> And who is coming to live with me?


Well Katie Shiraz and Merlot are staying at Cache and I thought Ariel was coming to live with you:wink: :laugh:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I knew it Malbec is coming to live with me!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

A day late, but hey:redface: The Red Wines are aging fine

They are now 8 weeks old, and I have many more pix, but this is it for now, when I get back I will load the others

*Malbec


















Shiraz


















Merlot

















*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my! Throb, throb...there goes my heart. They are simply too gorgeous for words, each one of them!

Had to look again! Malbec looks perfectly huggable, and quite self-confident. Shiraz looks a bit worried--is that accurate? Or did the camera just catch her that way? And little Merlot looks like a sweet, delicate little angel. What are their temperaments like? Photos can be so misleading...

Can you tell yet if their color may hold pretty well?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well Sheri, they are all each different in their own way.
Malbec is a soft quiet guy, loves to cuddle and to play.
Shiraz is a second BG for me she can be such a bad girl, she is very talkative always telling me all about it or back talking me , but she is a really hard one to photograph with her coloring, so this time it is just the way the camera captured her.
And Miss Merlot, she is out sweet heart who just wants to please you. she will sit and stare at you and really tries to figure out what you are saying to her. She is also demanding, when she wants out of her pen she WILL let you know:laugh:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

A couple of nights ago we were playing with the puppies in our family room, my kids each had a bottle of coke and one of them had forgot to bring the bottle opener in to open their bottle so they set their bottle of coke down on the floor to go get the bottle opener, and when he left the puppies found the bottle of coke to be fair game.

*"Hey guys check dis out, looks very interesting"









"Oh lord please help me open dis bottle"









"k bruder, you hold ontoit and I'll try ta get it open"









Huummm, there's got to be a way ta get dis bottle open









Huumm...let me check dis thing out...









Maybe if I lay down here and kiss it...









ok maybe just kiss it a little more









Whad if I push it with my paw









Good job sis, but it still isn't open, huumm...









Let me try it, I'll get it









*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Darling! Love the comments and the pictures. They were sure fascinated by that bottle!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Coke should pay you for those photos! They are the most beautiful puppies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH DEAR LORD HELP ME ACCEPT WHAT I CAN NOT HAVE!!!!! help me! help me! help me! help me! In this set of pictures i have done a total flip and now must have Merlot too. Merlot looks like a little saint bernard. but redder.

Heather, I would absolutely send a copy of these pictures to Coke. (stamped with your logo of course so they have to pay if they want it clean) What red wine drinkers drink when they are on the job!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gorgeous puppies and wonderful pictures! I love seeing all the puppy action!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Missy said it ALL. Dear Lord help us all they are TOO CUTE for their own good.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

[/QUOTE] Heather, I would absolutely send a copy of these pictures to Coke. (stamped with your logo of course so they have to pay if they want it clean) What red wine drinkers drink when they are on the job![/QUOTE]

I would totally agree, those would be great pictures for Coke. They are amazingly beautiful puppies!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

OMG! These puppies just make me melt. Yes send those pics to Coke. They could run a whole campaign add around those pictures.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Definately send those image to coke. What a great print ad they would make! I want Malbec, did say want, I meant need!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What fantastic "Coke" pictures, Heather! LOVE the captions and those curiuos faces. CUTE ! 

They are growing quickly! I could easily steal them all. Watch out.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather,

Your red wine puppies are too sweet. My husband has a 1939 Coca Cola truck that he restored. It would be a great idea if you sent the furbabies to me so we could photograph them with the coke bottles and the truck! I would take very good care of them!

Holly & Murphy

BTW little Merlot has been my pick from the start. I can see why she is staying with you!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Holly,
You are too funnyound: I think the coke truck is great, but I would have to come with the pups as I don't ship and of course I would have to make sure that they made it back home


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok I know that I am a day late, but I can't believe that another week has gone by.
The puppies got to go for a ride to Sacramento this past weekend and had some great adventures They went to see the vet there for their BAER test and past with flying colors. The vet even stated that she couldn't believe how acute their hearing was, I was very proud to hear that.

So here are their updated pix and then I will start adding some pix from when they were in CA.

Malbec


















Shiraz


















Merlot


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are some pix of their trip to CA playing in the biggest back yard that they have seen, and they thought it was the greatest thing ever


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Merlot called me Mommy...I heard it, promise!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

great pics! I love the one where malbec & shiraz are lounging in the grass. & the last pic where Malbec is smiling


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Merlot called me Mommy...I heard it, promise!


no that can't be! she's coming here


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

That smile on Malbec is because he knows he belongs here with me. LOL


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing photo's of your beautiful babies. Their colors are so pretty!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What? You had my puppy 15 minutes from me and I didn't get to come see them? Arrrgh!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Katie. So close and yet so far! I'd be disappointed too as I'm sure I'd be in absolute heaven visiting with these 3. What adorable Havs!! Congrats on great BAER results, heather.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

help me, help me, help me!!!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I know that I am way behind, and for a while this will probably be the last update for these guys until they are a little older. They are now 10 weeks old almost 11 weeks and they have been having a blast being big kids now and going outside with the big guys.

here's the "Trio of Red Wines"









Malbec


















Shiraz


















Merlot


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You can just drop Shiraz off next time you come to Cali-


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are just gorgeous! Are they all spoken for?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh! thank you for the fix Heather.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh...my...god! Little Merlot really needs to come stay with me. What a face on that little girl! They're all adorable...but she is my favorite in this litter.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What Heather didn't tell you guys is that these are actually plush toys  Too cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So cute...I really like Shiraz's coloring. Is she considered a sable?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness. They are precious.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> You can just drop Shiraz off next time you come to Cali-


Sure Thing Katie NOT!!  :nono:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, they are just gorgeous and still keep getting better and better looking!!!! And they have soooo much coat, it's unbelievable. I am not as picky as Katie, you can drop any one of them off at my house. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> They are just gorgeous! Are they all spoken for?


Yes Ann this litter was all spoken for before they were ever conceived


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> sigh! thank you for the fix Heather.


Your very welcome Missy, anything to help a forum member:amen:



The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Oh...my...god! Little Merlot really needs to come stay with me. What a face on that little girl! They're all adorable...but she is my favorite in this litter.


Wanda, I agree with you as far as they are all adorable But I am sorry I am afraid that Merlot will be unable to come live with you, as she already has a home



rdanielle said:


> What Heather didn't tell you guys is that these are actually plush toys  Too cute!


Renee, you are too funny, no these are the real ones, but then when you buy one I actually just send the plush toy:bolt::bounce:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How are their temperaments and personalities turning out as they get older? Are they as well rounded as they are beautiful?

Are you going to pair the mom and dad again in the future? Such a beautiful litter!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

trueblue said:


> So cute...I really like Shiraz's coloring. Is she considered a sable?


Kim,
It is really hard to say what she will be. At first I thought a red brindle when she was born, but then as her hair started to grow there was silver, so then we were thinking either a silver sable or a silver brindle, but now she has more red underneath, so we are back to our original though of a red brindle. 
It really is anyone's guess


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> How are their temperaments and personalities turning out as they get older? Are they as well rounded as they are beautiful?
> 
> Are you going to pair the mom and dad again in the future? Such a beautiful litter!!


Sheri,
Their temperaments are very nice too, with Malbec being quieter than the girls and Merlot being a little out spoken at times They are all very inquisitive and out going.
Unfortunately this was Oskarka's last litter, and she is now being retired.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

My, my, my Heather, they are so beautiful. May I have them all, PLEASE?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're beautiful. I do love Shiraz. I think I remember you saying your keeping one. Am I remembering correctly? Will their owner's be on the forum? I would love to see what color Shiraz ends up being. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Heather, they are oh so adorable. I love the pic of them outside!
Gina


----------

